# Vacuum Chuck or Longworth Chuck?



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

So… I'm in a bit of a quandary and would like to solicit your opinions. When finishing up my turnings it can be difficult to get a good finish cut on the bottom and / or foot of the bowls or platters. In researching alternatives I still came back to two possibilities:

The Longworth Chuck
A Vacuum Chuck

Has anyone had any experience with either of these? Even better, has anyone had experience with both? Having used neither I am seeking some guidance from the community at large.

Chris


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I don't have a Longworth but I do have both Oneway's Mega Jaws and their vacuum system. I installed the latter fairly recently and I love it. It is totally trick. I think I will be using the Mega jaws a lot less now.

The vacuum system gives you more freedom on the shape of the rim of the bowl as you don't need to make sure the buttons on the jaws have a good griip. Plus it's faster than the Mega jaws at least because the size of the bowl is more easily accommodated. I guess the Longworth is a bit better on this one. Mind you it looks like it doesn't do big bowls (correct ?).

If you go the vacuum route, get a good system because I think a cheap vacuum system could be a right royal pain if not worse. The Oneway system, like all their stuff, is top drawer.


----------



## dickhob (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the 14in version of the longworth chuck. I use it all the time. A couple of things to keep in mind-
1. don't go over the 600rpm recommended. In fact stay under 500 if you can.
2. use a sharp chisel and light cuts to remove the bottom.
3. bring up the tailstock to hold it on the chuck as long as possible.
4. a couple of strips of cross taping helps a lot.

This thing is quicker than cole jaws, and holds reasonably well, but too much side cutting pressure will cause an exciting moment. The chuck is welll made and worth the $$ compared to a vacum system.

Don't buy a cheap vacumn system. For the $ go with the longworth, use the tailstock and a little tape any you'll be fine.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Maybe you should just make a doughnut chuck like Harry did.


----------



## mfm (May 13, 2010)

The Oneway Cole jaw system is just fine and a good way to get started. It is much less expensive than the Longworth, but the advantage of the Longworth is that changing the cleats to match the size of your bowl is much quicker. You will probably get a vacum system in the future and this will increase your options considerably. Get a good pump (you can get reconditioned GAST pumps for a reasonable price) the rest you can do yourself. Good luck.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

MonteCristo,

I appreciate the link for the doughnut chuck… I may have to look into that.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Keith (mfm),

I have used the cole jaws and they just don't make them large enough for many of my turnings. I appreciate the response though.


----------

